# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ

## gm

θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας για την ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεια.Πριν δυο μήνες επισκέφθηκα μια ψυχολόγο η αλήθεια είναι οτι με βοήθησε πόλυ.Συναντιόμασταν μια φορά την εβδομάδα σε ατομικες συνεδριες για ενα μήνα στην συνέχεια κάναμε ενα προβολικο τεστ προσωπικοτητας και μου ανακοινωσε οτι μπορω να ενταχθω σε ομαδα. Εγώ ενιωσα άβολα και της το είπα μου είπε οτι πιστευει οτι οι ομαδικες συνεδριες μπορουν να με βοηθησουν περισσοτερο απο οτι οι ατομικες. Εδω και ενα μήνα έχω ενταχθει στην ομαδα αλλα νιωθω λιγο περιεργα. Έχει καποιος απο εσας παρομοια εμπειρια, μήπως είναι νωρίς να βγάλω συμπέρασμα;

----------

